# Single, 48, need clinic that will accept non-anonymous donor sperm?



## Blueskies2019 (8 mo ago)

Sorry for cross-posting but I wasn’t sure which category to post on.
I’m 48 and currently single. I some donor sperm currently held in storage in an Irish clinic. The sperm is from an open/non-anonymous donor via the European Sperm Bank in Denmark. I’m looking into the use of donor eggs with my current donor sperm in a reputable clinic in Europe. 

I’m trying to find a clinic in Europe that will both treat someone my age (46 is the cap in Denmark and Finland), and will accept my non-anonymous donor sperm. 
From what I gather, Spain and Czech Rep will only use anonymous sperm or will only accept couples. For me, I don’t mind anonymous eggs, but I’d like to use the sperm that I currently have.

Does anyone know or could anyone recommend a clinic that would accommodate my age, and non-anonymous donor sperm?
Thanks 😊


----------

